# Summer schwinn build



## sp1990 (Jul 15, 2019)

New here but not to bicycles. My daughter is currently training to take off her training wheels. I told her once she gets those off she will get a classic bicycle.She's into anything classic like me  started my search on eBay and found a 1970 lil chik frame and forks. Plan to have this done by end of summer. Its going to have some generic bmx parts like crank and wheels bc I have a parts bike but will look period correct (banana seat, ape hangers, sissy bar and fenders). I will update progress as I go but will be a slow process.


----------



## sp1990 (Jul 15, 2019)

Frame was repainted red at some point as it was originally dark green. Whoever repainted it stripped all the green except the little bit of green on the forks. Got the frame chemically stripped and sanded ready to paint. My daughter choose this light purple paint. Painted it over several weeks drying between coats. Not perfect but my daughter likes it so I'm happy with results.


----------



## sp1990 (Jul 15, 2019)

Converting to 24 tpi bmx crank.new bearing cups on and crank goes right in. I'm sure schwinn purists won't like that but im 























fine with it.  I will eventually swap to schwinn correct pedals but these will work for now. Next I will paint the wheels and I have to widen front fork axle slots to fit the modern bmx wheels.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2019)

Sweet! Just make sure you keep consulting with the owner throughout the build.


----------



## sp1990 (Jul 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Sweet! Just make sure you keep consulting with the owner throughout the build.



Oh believe me I am! I thought we were going to keep the white and purple color scheme but daughter says she wants different color seat and fenders, a multi color bike (I blame all those multicolor bikes she sees at Walmart),not what I wanted but hey if thats what she wants that what she will get lol.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2019)

sp1990 said:


> Oh believe me I am! I thought we were going to keep the white and purple color scheme but daughter says she wants different color seat and fenders, a multi color bike (I blame all those multicolor bikes she sees at Walmart),not what I wanted but hey if thats what she wants that what she will get lol.




  LOL...........
I bet she's been surfing the Cabe and saw all the killer two tone bikes. Schwinn Violet with that lighter purple pin stripes on the fenders and a Violet seat might fit in her range of preferences.


----------

